# Double posts



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 21, 2017)

It looks like the double posting issue which started yesterday is still going on this morning. Is site admin working on it?  In the meantime, is it possible for an administrator to delete some of the duplicate threads which have popped up?

BTW - for those who haven't encountered it yet, the problem seems to come when you hit "Post" and the screen just sits there without ever updating. Apparently the thread or comment _is_ getting  posted, but the user's page never refreshes to reflect that. If you click "post" again then you end up with a duplicate thread or comment.


----------



## O'Malley (Jan 21, 2017)

I think the problem is over now.


----------



## O'Malley (Jan 21, 2017)

I think the problem is over now.


----------



## O'Malley (Jan 21, 2017)

I think the problem is over now.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 21, 2017)

The way to solve this temporary problem is after you have clicked the "Post Reply" button, you can open another MartialTalk forum. If your new post appears in that new MartialTalk forum, you then close down your old MartialTalk form and use the new one instead.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 21, 2017)

Just scroll back up to the top and hit "new posts" and go from there.  You post will be in there.


----------

